# Daten von der SPS auf dem PC speichern



## AnneW (16 Juli 2015)

Hallo 

Ich habe eine SPS S7-1200 von Siemens und würde gerne die Daten der SPS (zum Beispiel wann welcher Eingang aktiv war oder im größeren Umfang die Daten einer Robotersteuerung) auf meinem Rechner erfassen. 
Kann ich das über eine Datenbank die mit einem OPC Server verbunden ist realisieren? und wenn ja wie? Oder gibt es da eine einfachere Möglichkeit?

Vielen Dank und liebe Grüße
Anne


----------



## de vliegende hollander (16 Juli 2015)

Dafür verwenden wir ServiceLab

http://servicelab.co.uk/servicelab/servicelab.nsf/id/pa_home.html

Hier ist ein Demoversion zu Downloaden.
Geht glaube ich für 1 Monat kostenlos.

Bram


----------



## AnneW (16 Juli 2015)

Danke, den teste ich mal 
Ich würde aber gerne so ein Programm wie dieses selber programmieren. Kann ich das als "Erweiterung" für meinen OPC Server machen?


----------



## thomass5 (16 Juli 2015)

AnneW schrieb:


> Danke, den teste ich mal
> Ich würde aber gerne so ein Programm wie dieses selber programmieren. Kann ich das als "Erweiterung" für meinen OPC Server machen?




Klar klar geht das auch. Wenn dein opc Server dir die Signale bereitstellt, kannst du sie auch selbst aufzeichnen.


----------



## Löwensenft (3 August 2015)

Hi,

alternativ - wenn man gerne alles komplett "in der eigenen Hand" haben will - die Implementierung über TCP/UDP. Die Aufzeichnungsrate, Datenumfang etc. können hier "beliebig" definiert werden.

Edit: Und es ist nicht so "wuchtig" wie OPC.

Gruß
Max


----------



## AnneW (7 August 2015)

Ich würde den Server gerne komplett selber programmieren und es sollte auf jeden Fall OPC sein.
Ist das möglich ohne das ich Mitglied in der OPC Foundation bin? geht das auch ohne den Zugriff auf die OPC UA Spezifikation?


----------



## kapo666 (9 August 2015)

Hi,

wir verwenden häufig Wonderware Intouch

http://software.schneider-electric.com/wonderware/

Lg Marco


----------



## simon.s (12 August 2015)

hallo, sowas vieleicht?
https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/document/109475508/tcp-fileserver-f%C3%BCr-s7-controller?dti=0&lc=de-WW

Gruß


----------



## thomasgull (19 September 2015)

Hallo

Ich weiss nicht mit welcher Version ServiceLab du arbeitest, Nur so als Tipp: Ab Version 12 gibt es das versteckte Modul "Script".
Es ist nicht offiziell freigeschlten da es erst ab Dasylab 13 offiziell ist (Dasylab ist das Grundprogramm von Servicelab).

Ich habe damit schon sehr viele Anwendungen programmiert, auch Treiber auf Antriebssysteme von SEW und Spezialmodule.

Es wird in Pythonscript erstellt 

Es gibt soviel ich weiss für Python einige Vorlagen die jedoch nur OPC-Client einbinden. Ansonsten ist es möglich fast jede C-DLL anzusprechen.

grüsse

Thomas


----------

